# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  Dianabol

## Money Boss Hustla

Manufacturer: British Dragon

Name: Methanabol 10

Substance: 10mg Methandienone/tab

Container: 500 tabs

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

Manufacturer: British Dragon

Name: Methanabol 50

Substance: 50mg Methandienone/tab

Container: 100 tabs

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

Manufacturer: Akrikhin (Russian)

Name:

Substance: 5mg Methandrostenlone/tab

Container: 10 tabs

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

Manufacturer: Rumania

Name: Naposim

Substance: 5mg Methandienone/tab

Container: 10 tabs

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

Manufacturer: British Dispensary

Name: Anabol

Substance: 5mg Methandienone/tab

Container: 1000 tabs

----------


## KeyMastur

Manufacturer : Loeffler

Name : Reforvit B

Substance :
Metandrostenolona ......................................... 25.0 mg
Clorhidrato de procaína ................................. 22.5 mg
Clorhidrato de tiamina ...................................... 7.5 mg
Riboflavina 5-fosfato ......................................... 1.0 mg
Clorhidrato de piridoxina ................................... 2.5 mg
Nicotinamida .................................................. . 10.0 mg
Vitamina B-12 ............................................... 0.025 mg
Vehículo c.b.p. .................................................. .... 1 ml

Container : 50 mL vial

----------


## PTbyJason

more thai dbol

----------


## db2

Some more Russians.

----------


## fast

Danabol
10mg thai "blue hearts" by Body Research

----------


## youknowme

New naposim...  :Chinese:

----------


## moxi_montega

i have the dbol pills that look exactly like the pics posted under the manufacture -british dispensary (5mg tabs)....are all the pills that look like that 5mg or can they be different..if so, how can i tell..the dealer said they were 40 or 50mg/tab

----------


## yerg

Money boss,,,
Hey, are those bd dballs and winstrol 10mg commonly counterfited?? The reason I ask is because i got both from china and they all broke apart easy. And I also have some shipped from greece that are very hard and dont brake apart easy...

----------


## lcpl kill

in the land of dbol denkal is king

----------


## BITTAPART2

denkal vs. naps???

----------


## Titan Worm

Naposim (Terapia) Romania:

----------


## talldude1980

> New naposim...



hey did these work good for you? did you have any wierd side effects?

----------


## talldude1980

bro im new to this site did you use these yet? how did they work? and did you have any wierd side effects and what GNC products should you take when you are using this naposim?

----------

